# Starting Trouble



## cchuck27 (Sep 5, 2011)

my 96 maxim has trouble starting. it sounds like its putting and it has been sitting for 7 months. is it just a combination of bad gas and air in the tank or do i need to have a new timing belt put in? or could it be any other of a number of problems? please help


----------



## techtalk (Jun 8, 2011)

Chuck,

If your Maxima has been dormant for about 7 months then it's very likely that your starting issues are the direct result of some variety of battery problem. I would inspect your battery cables for any signs of corrosion. (refer to this Maxima battery diagram if need be) Clean off the battery terminals and ensure that you are properly hooked up to the battery. 

Take your battery to a local auto parts store and have them test the life of it. Some batteries even have indicators typically located on their top covers that display how much "juice" is left. It's also worth mentioning that whenever a car sits for extended periods of in operation that the battery may just need a jump from another car. 

Another possible reason why your Maxima refuses to start could be a dead alternator, but I'm more prone to think it's your battery..


----------

